# Autotrail Miami 2007 Help Please



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

I have just purchased the above privately and I only have one problem, I cannot understand the built in Freeview TV and the Status Aerial.
Can any of you guys who have an similar motorhomes and understand how to do the following please help

How to get sound through the radio
How to tune the TV
How to set the aerial up
A general guideline to the whole thing would be good

I have got the reversing camera working 
I have the radio and CD player working

Unfortunately the previous owners wife has just been admitted to hospital very seriously ill and he is not available to help at the moment

BTW I love the Miami, just not the built in TV etc.

Bob

PS Just to say there is nothing wrong with the equipment, it was demonstrated and all worked, its just I dont remember what I was told on how to make it work, yup I should have made copious notes.
   :lol:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

This may be of assistance?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-108647-autotrail-cheyenne-630-dropdown-tvfreeview.html

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Bob

Tuning details on Autotrail Owner club website.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

*The answer is here*

Just reset the freeview box to manufacurers default each time you move to a new site then it works first time....easy...pity it doesnt tell you that in the instructions.
Bob


----------

